# Falsche IP Adresse + Zahlung getätigt. Bekommt man mich?



## testfk (22 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe auf XYZ einen Bezahldienst genutzt und falsche Kontodaten zur Anmeldung sowie falsche Adressen verwendet. 

Ich benutze das Programm Steganos InternetAnoynm VPN.

Folgende frage:

Auf der Website wurde folgendes angezeigt: 

"Um Missbrauch zu vermeiden werden Ihre Verbindungsdaten aufgezeichnet.

    * Ihre IP: 87.XX6.11.XX
    * Ihr Hostname: s152XXX96.onlinehome-server.XXX
    * Ihr Provider: onlinehome-server.info "

Das sind ja absolut nicht meine echten Daten. Das ist irgendein Kanal der mit mir nichts zu tun hat. Gibt es die möglichkeit mich trotzdem zu bekommen, sprich, über diesen Server meine IP Herauszufinden oder ist das wirklich nur ein erfunderner Server?

Freu mich auf Antworten


----------



## Heiko (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Falsche IP Adresse + Zahlung getätigt. Bekommt man mich?*

Du willst also eine Anleitung, wie Du mit einem Betrug davonkommst?

Schau Dich woanders um!


----------

